# Back in the water again



## papasailor (May 11, 2008)

Hello, I could sing that to the tune of "back in the saddle again" but will refrain. After 4 yrs on the hard, I am getting my Catalina 30 ready to splash again. Hopefully, I will remember how to sail. 

It's two weeks till splash and I'll probably post a question or two. I'm hoping there have been breakthroughs (maybe miracles) to old problems.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and glad to hear you'll be back sailing again. Keep us posted on how you're making out.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

What year is your boat?

David


----------

